# Black Mountain Bikepark



## sven1495 (29. September 2010)

Dieser park soll angeblich in lindlar sein . 
Es gibt auch einige seiten die dazu was stehn haben 
aber ich weiß nicht ob das noch aktuell ist .
Weiß jemand mehr dazu ?

sven


----------



## Delgado (29. September 2010)

Aktueller Stand (wie 2008, 2009, 2010, usw.):

_Hallo XXX,

Du bist nicht der Einzige, der total ungeduldig ist.

Erstmal musste von der BzR Köln eine Einschätzung gemacht werden, 
ob die neuen Anträge überhaupt genehmigungsfähig sind,
nachdem erste Version abgelehnt worden.

Angeblich sollen die Anträge nun in Inhalt und Umfang genehmigungsfähig sein, was uns seitens des BAV aber noch nicht bestätigt wurde.

Wenn sie nun genehmigungsfähig sind, dann werden nun die Anträge auf Genehmigung gestellt und nach Aussage des BAV braucht dieses Genehmigungsverfahren durch seine öffentliche Beteiligung und Anhörung rund 2-3 Monate, sodass wir Anfang 2011 mit den Genehmigung rechnen können.

Offiziell losgehen kann es dann im Frühjahr 2011.
Also rund 2 Jahre später als anfänglich verkündet.
Tja, so ist das eben bei so größeren Pilotprojekten.

Hauptsache, wir können ab 2011 auf dem Deponiegelände fahren._

Quelle: MTBvD-Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeLude (29. September 2010)

Wird wohl noch was dauern, aber schaufeln kann auch so schon


----------



## RunningPumi (28. März 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> _Offiziell losgehen kann es dann im Frühjahr 2011.
> Also rund 2 Jahre später als anfänglich verkündet.
> Tja, so ist das eben bei so größeren Pilotprojekten.
> 
> _Quelle: MTBvD-Forum



Hi,

sodele, jetzt haben wir Frühjahr 2011. Tut sich da was???

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## PoliceCar (28. März 2011)

... frag doch mal den Klärbeer. Der weiß immer zuverlässig warum gerade jetzt Irgendetwas nicht geht. Und "Schuldige" liefert er auch gleich mit - obwohl er gerade jetzt, also immer dann wenn er gefragt wird _(das tut aber eigentlich niemand)_, völlig überarbeitet _(überfordert)_ ist ... ^^


----------



## Trailschnitte (28. März 2011)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sodele, jetzt haben wir Frühjahr 2011. Tut sich da was???
> 
> ...



Irgendwer hat mal erzaehlt das das Projekt zu den Akten gelegt wurde, aber genau weiss ich das nicht.

Waere echt schade drum


----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... frag doch mal den Klärbeer. Der weiß immer zuverlässig warum gerade jetzt Irgendetwas nicht geht. Und "Schuldige" liefert er auch gleich mit - obwohl er gerade jetzt, also immer dann wenn er gefragt wird _(das tut aber eigentlich niemand)_, völlig überarbeitet _(überfordert)_ ist ... ^^



Bevor du hier einfach nur aus Gewohnheit nachtrittst, solltest du dir wenigstens mal die Hintergründe zu Gemüte führen 
Du kennst den Martin und seine "Hartnäckigkeit". 
Glaubst du, der würde einfach auf der faulen Haut sitzen und die Bitten des BAV, doch endlich mit dem Bau der Strecke zu beginnen, ignorieren?
Hier geht es dummerweise um ein Gelände, wo nicht nur der örtliche Förster oder Bürgermeister sein OK geben muß.


----------



## Mc Wade (31. März 2011)

Bevor du hier einfach nur aus Gewohnheit nachtrittst, solltest du dir wenigstens mal die Hintergründe zu Gemüte führen


----------



## PoliceCar (31. März 2011)

Mit diesen sog. "Hintergründen" wird m.E. nur versucht zu verschleiern, daß es keine "Luftschlösser" gibt.


----------



## PoliceCar (5. Mai 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Bevor du hier einfach nur aus Gewohnheit nachtrittst, solltest du dir wenigstens mal die Hintergründe zu Gemüte führen


 
... aber den hier habe ich gerade gelesen. 
Ab Beitrag #9 sehr aufschlußreich. So kennen wir den Elektrobeer halt. Passt doch ... 

Ich glaub das war schon wieder Nachgetreten - oder?


----------



## Mc Wade (5. Mai 2011)

Sag ich doch, einfach nur nachtreten - hier geht es doch um was ganz anderes !
Das muß tief sitzen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (5. Mai 2011)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Das muß tief sitzen !


 
... ja!


----------



## TommesEnduro (11. September 2011)

Man hört ja immer wieder Gerüchte, daß der Park bald aufgemacht wird, aber ich glaub da nicht mehr dran


----------



## wogru (12. September 2011)

TommesEnduro schrieb:


> Man hört ja immer wieder Gerüchte, daß der Park bald aufgemacht wird, aber ich glaub da nicht mehr dran



Wo hast du denn die Gerüchte gehört ?


----------



## TommesEnduro (12. September 2011)

So´n Typ von der DIMB hat das zuletzt bei ner Trailbegehung erwähnt. Und er meinte, dass das nun bombenfest sei^^


----------



## supasini (12. September 2011)

TommesEnduro schrieb:


> So´n *Typ von der DIMB* hat das zuletzt bei ner Trailbegehung erwähnt. Und er meinte, dass das nun bombenfest sei^^



Black Mountain & DIMB?! Verwechselst du da nicht vielleicht was?


----------



## TommesEnduro (12. September 2011)

nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommesEnduro (12. September 2011)

Die mischen sich doch überall ein, wo MTB dran steht


----------



## wogru (13. September 2011)

aber bestimmt nicht beim MTBvD, es sei denn es gab eine feindliche Übernahme


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2011)

In der Mitgliederstatistik zählt Martin die DIMB doch sicherlich noch mit?


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> In der Mitgliederstatistik zählt Martin die DIMB doch sicherlich noch mit?



Plus die 220.000 User des IBC macht *grübel*...


----------



## Tapir (15. September 2011)

Ohne Gewähr!!!
Eröffnung von der CC-Strecke am 25.09.2011


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. September 2011)

Wie siehts denn da mit einer FR- oder DH-Strecke aus?


----------



## Oliver111182 (15. September 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Plus die 220.000 User des IBC macht *grübel*...



Und die tausenden Visitenkarten, die er verteilt hat. 

Kann gar nicht sein, dass die sich nicht alle angemeldet haben


----------



## Sx_Trail (18. September 2011)

http://www.bavweb.de/data/Entwurf.pdf





Hallo Leute,

Auf dem Planungsentwurf von 2009 siehe Grafik, sehe ich nur die DH Strecke links von der Treppe eingezeichnet. Wisst ihr wo die CC Srecke sein soll?
Überhaubt bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das ganze Projekt mehr in den Freeride/Downhill und Dirt Bereich gehen sollte, aber von einem Lift oder von anderen Strecken hab ich nichts gehört bzw. gesehen.


----------



## Oliver111182 (18. September 2011)

Die kleinen Vs sind eher damit beschäftigt, das Forum abzuschalten und Beiträge auf der Homepage zu "moderieren" 

Fidel und Kim hätten ihre wahre Freude an dem Laden


----------



## wogru (18. September 2011)

Sx_Trail schrieb:


> http://www.bavweb.de/data/Entwurf.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die CC-Strecke startet wahrscheinlich in Köln-Rath, am Ende der KVB-linie 9. Sie führt dann quer durch den Königsforst, über die Höhen des Bergischen Landes bis nach Lindlar zur Deponie und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (20. September 2011)

TommesEnduro schrieb:


> So´n Typ von der DIMB hat das zuletzt bei ner Trailbegehung erwähnt. Und er meinte, dass das nun bombenfest sei^^



Sorry, aber das kann ich mir nun beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Da haben wir gar keine Karten drin.

Vielleicht kannst Du die Aussage "so'n Typ von der DIMB bei ner Streckenbegehung"  ein ganz kleines bissl konkretisieren, damit ich dem nachgehen kann. Denn die DIMB wird sich hier ganz sicher nicht einmischen. Kannst mir Namen und / oder Ort gerne auch per PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## X-Präsi (20. September 2011)

TommesEnduro schrieb:


> Die mischen sich doch überall ein, wo MTB dran steht


Du bist ja voll im Bilde, Kollege 

Wir beraten derzeit an über 20 Spots in Deutschland und benachbartem Ausland. 
Und es gibt darunter keinen einzigen Fall, in dem wir nicht durch die betroffenen Biker, den Forst oder den Tourismus darum gebeten wurden. Und wenn wir von den Behörden um Hilfe gebeten werden und die Biker es alleine stemmen wollen, sind wir auch direkt wieder raus. Auch das ist in den letzten 4 Jahren schon einmal vorgekommen. 
Soviel zum Thema "Einmischen". Für mehr haben wir mit unserem ehrenamtlichen  Miniteam gar keine Zeit.


----------



## Sx_Trail (23. September 2011)

*Also, diesen Sonntag ist die Eröffnungsveranstaltung vom Projekt metabolon (http://www.bavweb.de/metabolon/Projekttag :metabolon/)



Ich werde da wahrscheinlich vorbeischauen und hoffe auf die richtigen Leute zu treffen, um den Stand der Dinge zu sehen*


----------



## TommesEnduro (24. September 2011)

Sx_Trail schrieb:


> *Also, diesen Sonntag ist die Eröffnungsveranstaltung vom Projekt metabolon (http://www.bavweb.de/metabolon/Projekttag :metabolon/)
> 
> 
> 
> Ich werde da wahrscheinlich vorbeischauen und hoffe auf die richtigen Leute zu treffen, um den Stand der Dinge zu sehen*



Willste uns verarschen???


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. September 2011)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass das Oberbergische immer noch eine super Grundlage bietet, für ein ausgewogenes Wegenetz. Warum werden nicht zuerst Routen speziell für MTB'ler ausgeschrieben/ausgearbeitet in Kombination mit dem Park. In den letzten Jahren hat der Sport massig zuwachs erhalten in allen Spielarten. Wir haben die Höhenmeter und die landschaftliche Vorraussetzungen.

Der Park ist nicht schlecht, wenn das Konzept weiter ausgebaut wird.


----------



## Kelchnase (24. September 2011)

Die Verantwortlichen, insbesondere vom MTBvD, haben sich da mal vor einigen Jahren, insbesondere Wegenetz und Mountainbikepark, etwas auf die Fahne geschrieben !
War wohl alles nur der Mitgliedergewinnung geschuldet, hat dann offensichtlich nicht gefruchtet, schon wurden die Aktivitäten in Richtung Wegenetz runtergefahren. 
Ausser der Bikepark (Pseudobikepark, persönliche Sache des Juchhu), ohne Lift, Shuttle oder ähnliches ist das auch nix anderes als irgend ein Trail sonstwo !
Da steht mehr drauf als drin ist ....Bikepark....da kann ich nur lachen !


----------



## Wüstenhund (24. September 2011)

Finde ich ja super spannend mit der Strecke. Habt ihr über das PDF und dem, was auf der BAV-Website steht noch weitere Infos? Streckenlänge, Höhenmeter etc.? 

Als "Linksrheiner" bin ich bislang noch nie so richtig im Bergischen gewesen (weil ich da auch keinen kenne), aber wenn es so einen Spot gibt, dann freue ich mich total drauf den mal auszuprobieren


----------



## MTBvD (24. September 2011)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Finde ich ja super spannend mit der Strecke. Habt ihr über das PDF und dem, was auf der BAV-Website steht noch weitere Infos? Streckenlänge, Höhenmeter etc.?
> 
> Als "Linksrheiner" bin ich bislang noch nie so richtig im Bergischen gewesen (weil ich da auch keinen kenne), aber wenn es so einen Spot gibt, *dann freue ich mich total drauf den mal auszuprobieren *


 
Das Wetter zur Eröffnung des Gesamtprojektes :metabolon sieht gut aus.
Aber bevor man jetzt euphorisch mit Bike zur Eröffnung und in den Wochen danach anreist, sollte man vielleicht besser erst einmal die Infos des MTBvD Racing und MTBvD nachlesen.

Man kann hier den Eindruck gewinnen, dass viele bereits wissen, wie die Entwicklung war, wohin die Reise geht, weil sie aktiv mitarbeiten.

Letzteres ist definitv nicht der Fall, aber das kann sich ja in Zukunft ändern, denn es gibt noch eine Menge zu tun. 

In den o.g. Links gibt es dazu eine wesentliche Textpassage:



> ...
> Sicher möchte jeder gerne auf den Strecken rumheizen, allerdings müssen wir wie gesagt die Kontrolle, Wartung, Pflege/Instandsetzung gewährleisten. Zukünftige Nutzer und Nutzergruppen werden sich verpflichten müssen, regelmäßig eine bestimmte Anzahl von Arbeitsstunden zu leisten bzw. einen bestimmten Pflegezustand der Mountainbikeflächen/-strecken  zu gewährleisten.
> ...
> Ab jetzt sind die Mitglieder des MTBvD / MTBvD Racing, Mountainbiker aus der Region sowie Interessierte aufgerufen, dieses Projekt mit Leben zu füllen und tatkräftig mitzuhelfen. Wir freuen uns auf eine gute gemeinsame Zeit.


----------



## Sx_Trail (24. September 2011)

Dann hoffe ich mal,dass viele mithelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. September 2011)

Kelchnase schrieb:


> Da steht mehr drauf als drin ist ....Bikepark....da kann ich nur lachen !



Naja, das Ding steckt wohl noch in der Anfangsphase. Denke aber, dass das eher Tourenbiker ansprechen wird... die haben aber auch so noch ein großes Wegenetz hier... also...


Auf Liftservice kann ich verzichten, wenn eine entsprechende Strecke für Abfahrtsorientierte Enduro/AM/DH/FR vorhanden wäre.


----------



## Poison.Martin (24. September 2011)

...


----------



## MTBvD (24. September 2011)

Sx_Trail schrieb:


> Problem??


 
Nö.

Wir können gerne für morgen einen Treff- und Zeitpunkt auf dem Gelände ausmachen und ich erzähle ein bisschen über das Gesamtprojekt, was in den nächsten Monaten noch gemacht wird bzw. gemacht werden muss und wie das Routennetzkonzept "Angebote statt Verbote" für das Bergische Land aussieht.

EDIT: Ein Lift war mal im Gespräch. War aber technisch/finanziell auf dem sich auch noch zukünftig setzendem Untergrund zu aufwändig/teuer.

Wir haben von einem großen Komponentenhersteller letztes Jahr die Zusage bekommen, dass man bereit wäre, Shuttlefahrzeuge zu stellen.

Wir haben die konkreten Verhandlung zurückgestellt, weil wir damals noch keine Betriebsgenehmigung und unterschriebenen Betreibervertrag hatten. Wir werden jetzt ab nächste Woche die verhandlungen wieder aufnehmen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. September 2011)

MTBvD schrieb:


> Man kann hier den Eindruck gewinnen, dass viele bereits wissen, wie die Entwicklung war, wohin die Reise geht, weil sie aktiv mitarbeiten.
> 
> Letzteres ist definitv nicht der Fall, aber das kann sich ja in Zukunft ändern, denn es gibt noch eine Menge zu tun.



Ich hatte mich schonmal dafür gemeldet... leider nie eine Antwort erhalten. Streckenpflege und Bau gerne. Leider sind immer wieder nur wenig Informationen durchgesickert. Interessant wäre vielleicht mit kleinen Dingen, wie einem Übungsparcour zu beginnen.


----------



## MTBvD (24. September 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich schonmal dafür gemeldet... *leider nie eine Antwort erhalten.* Streckenpflege und Bau gerne. Leider sind immer wieder nur wenig Informationen durchgesickert. Interessant wäre vielleicht mit kleinen Dingen, wie einem Übungsparcour zu beginnen.


 
Das tut mir leid.
Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass ich Deine Anfrage übersehen habe.
Allerdings sind wir seinerzeit von einer ganz anderen (sprich schnelleren) Fertigstellungszeitraum ausgegangen.

Der Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist die Betriebsgenehmigung und der Betreibervertrag. Das liegt nun u.a. endlich nach rund dreijähriger Planung vor.

Wir werden die nächsten Monate nutzen, um all die fehlenden Bereiche auszubauen. Je nach Resonanz können wir auch in den nächsten Wochen einen Workshop in der Multifunktionshalle einberufen und mit Interessierten die konkrete Arbeitplanung- und -teilung besprechen.


----------



## PoliceCar (24. September 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> ...





MTBvD schrieb:


> Nö.
> ...


 
Hallo Mr. Jeckl, hallo Mr. Hyde! 

Im KStA stand heute aber nix von eurem "ehrenamtlichen" Engagement.
Stimmt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass dort ggf. nur Poisen-Farräder fahren dürfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (24. September 2011)

MTBvD schrieb:


> Das Wetter zur Eröffnung des Gesamtprojektes :metabolon sieht gut aus.
> Aber bevor man jetzt euphorisch mit Bike zur Eröffnung und in den Wochen danach anreist, sollte man vielleicht besser erst einmal die Infos des MTBvD Racing und MTBvD nachlesen.
> 
> Man kann hier den Eindruck gewinnen, dass viele bereits wissen, wie die Entwicklung war, wohin die Reise geht, weil sie aktiv mitarbeiten.
> ...




Ehrlich gesagt, sind die Infos auf den Websiten mehr verwirrend, als aufschlussreich. Sie zeigen nur, wie schwierig und verworren es um die Etablierung eines solchen Spots oder einer Veranstaltung zugeht und das hier viel regionale Politik eine Rolle spielt. (das kennt man ja leider schon)

Ich hätte mir jetzt ein paar mehr Infos gewünscht, wann und wo und wie man auf die "CC-Strecke" kommt und eine Antwort auf die Kostenfrage, die in den Texten ja auch aufgeworfen wird. 

Kostet das Befahren jetzt was? Wer sind die Nutzergruppen? Muss ich einem Verein angehören? etc... 

Klingt jetzt gerade noch nach einem unfertigen Insiderprojekt, dessen Konzept erst noch gefunden werden muss (was ja prinzipiell nicht schlecht ist, nur sollte es irgendwo explizit stehen).

Und ganz ehrlich: Mich und wahrscheinlich viele andere potentielle Nutzer interessiert nicht die Historie des Projekts, sondern die Nutzungsregeln. Bitte schreibt die doch wenn bekannt und möglich einfach auf irgendeine Website


----------



## MTBvD (24. September 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo Mr. Jeckl, hallo Mr. Hyde!
> 
> Im KStA stand heute aber *nix* von eurem "ehrenamtlichen" Engagement.
> Stimmt eigentlich das Gerücht, dass dort ggf. *nur* Poisen-Farräder fahren dürfen?


 
Punkt 1:

Das ist so abgesprochen und in meinem Sinn.

Punkt 2:

Nun, das hat Gott sei Dank nichts mit der Bikemarke zu tun. Für den einen oder anderen könnte ggf. eher der § 2 Abs. 2 des Betreibervertrages eine Einschränkung darstellen. 



> ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*§2*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Projektdurchführung undNutzungsvereinbarungen*[/FONT]​
> ...


 
In diesem Sinne.


----------



## PoliceCar (24. September 2011)

... ja dann ...


----------



## MTBvD (24. September 2011)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, sind die Infos auf den Websiten mehr verwirrend, als aufschlussreich. Sie zeigen nur, wie schwierig und verworren es um die Etablierung eines solchen Spots oder einer Veranstaltung zugeht und das hier viel regionale Politik eine Rolle spielt. (das kennt man ja leider schon)


 
Genauso ist es.
Und dass solche Projekte nur realisiert werden, wenn es mindestens eine(n) gibt, die/der trotz aller Schwierigkeiten und Reichsbedenkenträger nicht aufgibt.



> Ich hätte mir jetzt ein paar mehr Infos gewünscht, wann und wo und wie man auf die "CC-Strecke" kommt und eine Antwort auf die Kostenfrage, die in den Texten ja auch aufgeworfen wird.
> 
> Kostet das Befahren jetzt was? Wer sind die Nutzergruppen? Muss ich einem Verein angehören? etc...


 
Ein Befahren ist noch nicht möglich.
Nutzergruppen und die Bedingungen sind noch nicht festgelegt.
Ein Betrag inkl. Versicherung, Vereinszugehörigkeit, Gaststatus, Arbeitsleistungen tec. sind noch nicht festgelegt.



> Klingt jetzt gerade noch nach einem unfertigen Insiderprojekt, dessen Konzept erst noch gefunden werden muss (was ja prinzipiell nicht schlecht ist, nur sollte es irgendwo explizit stehen).


 
 Nachdem wir Mitten diesen Jahres uns endlich auf die Bedingungen des Betreibervertragen haben einigen können, haben wir auch die Benutzerordung für den :metabolon bikeparcours erstellt. Darin sind aber noch nicht die Bedingungen für die Nutzergruppen festgelegt.

Ehrlicherweise muss ich zugeben, dass wir die weiteren vertraglichen Aspekte zurückgestellt haben, bis die Betriebsgenehmigung vorlag.
Das ist nun der Fall, wenn gleich ich nach meiner Erfahrung mit einem späteren Termin gerechnet habe. Nach drei Jahren wird man etwas zurückhaltender. 



> Und ganz ehrlich: Mich und wahrscheinlich viele andere potentielle Nutzer interessiert nicht die Historie des Projekts, sondern die Nutzungsregeln. Bitte schreibt die doch wenn bekannt und möglich einfach auf irgendeine Website


 
Kommt alles.
Ich hab jetzt drei Jahre in das Projekt gestellt und werde jetzt nicht nachlassen. Aber Schritt für Schritt und ohne Aktionismus.

Anbei schon mal die Benutzerordnung als PDF.
Wie gesagt, die Mountainbikeflächen und -strecken sind für die Nutzung von mir als verantwortlicher Vorstand des MTBvD Racing und MTBvD noch nicht freigegeben.


----------



## MTBvD (24. September 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... ja dann ...


 
Ja dann. 

Ernsthaft, es hat doch wohl keiner von Euch geglaubt,
dass ich da Arbeit ohne Ende reinsteckt und dann mir die Zügel aus der Hand nehmen lasse.

Da ich für dieses Projekt versicherungs- und haftungsrechtlich verantwortlich bin, werde ich dafür sorge, dass wir auf dem :metabolon bikeparcours gemeinsam viel Spaß haben werden, aber eben mit Spiel- bzw. Nutzungsregeln. Andernfalls ist dieses nicht kommerzielle Projekt zum Scheitern verurteilt.

Und Scheitern war und ist nie eine Option gewesen.


----------



## supasini (24. September 2011)

geil. 
der MTBvD wird mir immer sympathischer. 
Muss ich doch gleich mal nen Mitgliedsantrag ausfüllen, um endlich auf dem Serpentinentrail das Serpentinenfahren zu lernen. 
Ist sicher S3.
Ach ne, wird mich wahrscheinlich überfordern.
Fahr ich lieber auf Trails, die unter der Ägide z.B. der DIMB oder kleiner Vereine gebaut sind und die jedem offen stehen, der sich an die Benutzungsordnung hält. OHne das persönliche "JA" des G.V.
Auch wenn die vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch und landschaftlich nicht mit diesem Kleinod mithalten können.






Achtung - dieser Beitrag könnte trotz nicht verwendeter Smilies einen Hauch Ironie enthalten!


----------



## TommesEnduro (24. September 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich schonmal dafür gemeldet... leider nie eine Antwort erhalten. Streckenpflege und Bau gerne. Leider sind immer wieder nur wenig Informationen durchgesickert. Interessant wäre vielleicht mit kleinen Dingen, wie einem Übungsparcour zu beginnen.



Kann ich nur unterstreichen!!! Hab mich auch mal eingetragen, um mitzuhelfen, damit wars das dann aber schon. Nie wieder gehört.


----------



## TommesEnduro (24. September 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> geil.
> der MTBvD wird mir immer sympathischer.
> Muss ich doch gleich mal nen Mitgliedsantrag ausfüllen, um endlich auf dem Serpentinentrail das Serpentinenfahren zu lernen.
> Ist sicher S3.
> ...



Ich lach mich schlapp, und dann noch die Mülltonnen, um die Landschaft aufzuwerten^^


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. September 2011)

Ist da jetzt irgendjemand heute vertreten... bin am überlegen den Freerider in der Ecke stehen zu lassen, mich auf mein CC-Hardtail zu schwingen und gegen Lindlar zu fahren. Hängt sich jemand dran? Start so um 10:00.


----------



## MTBvD (25. September 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ist da jetzt irgendjemand heute vertreten... bin am überlegen den Freerider in der Ecke stehen zu lassen, mich auf mein CC-Hardtail zu schwingen und gegen Lindlar zu fahren. Hängt sich jemand dran? Start so um 10:00.


 
Ich bin vor Ort.
Wie wäre es mit einem Treffen so ab ca. 11:45 Uhr nach den offiziellen Ansprachen? Treffpunkt Eingangsbereich  des BEKZ (Multifunktionshalle, siehe Plan auf dem PDF).

Ich bin durch das MTBvD-Trikot und ein POISON-Bike  zu erkennen.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ....Ach ne, wird mich wahrscheinlich überfordern.
> Fahr ich lieber auf Trails, die unter der Ägide z.B. der *DIMB* oder kleiner Vereine gebaut sind und die jedem offen stehen, der sich an die Benutzungsordnung hält. OHne das persönliche "JA" des G.V.
> Auch wenn die vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch und landschaftlich nicht mit diesem Kleinod mithalten können......



Richtig ! Fahr nach Stromberg und du hast ne Menge Spaß  Anspruch als auch landschaftlich, manchem Salat da oben überlegen !!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. September 2011)

Hey Martin,

denke nicht, dass ich das bis um 11:45 Uhr schaffen werde, nach Lindlar zu kommen

Falls es später wird, halte ich Ausschau nach dem Trikot und dem Bike!

UPDATE: Werde es nicht schaffen, nach Lindlar zu kommen. Vorbeischauen werde ich dann mal, wenn der Park auf ist. Falls sich weiterhin was um Streckenbau etc. drehen wird, würde ich mich im Kontakt freuen.




MTBvD schrieb:


> Ich bin vor Ort.
> Wie wäre es mit einem Treffen so ab ca. 11:45 Uhr nach den offiziellen Ansprachen? Treffpunkt Eingangsbereich  des BEKZ (Multifunktionshalle, siehe Plan auf dem PDF).
> 
> Ich bin durch das MTBvD-Trikot und ein POISON-Bike  zu erkennen.
> ...


----------



## Silent (25. September 2011)

MTBvD schrieb:


> Ich bin durch das MTBvD-Trikot und ein POISON-Bike  zu erkennen.
> 
> VG Martin


Wirst wohl nicht zu übersehen sein


----------



## Sx_Trail (25. September 2011)

MTBvD schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Wir können gerne für morgen einen Treff- und Zeitpunkt auf dem Gelände ausmachen und ich erzähle ein bisschen über das Gesamtprojekt, was in den nächsten Monaten noch gemacht wird bzw. gemacht werden muss und wie das Routennetzkonzept "Angebote statt Verbote" für das Bergische Land aussieht.
> 
> ...



Sry, der Beitrag von mir war nicht an dich gerichtet 

Ja hätte ich das Mal früher gelesen, hätte ich mich über ein Trefen sehr gefreut..........
War aber dagewesen und mir wurde von der BAV gesagt, dass nach der Fertigstellung des Kegels mit der Downhill-Strecke begonnen wird. 
Geplant sind ca. 1,5 km Länge und die Strecke soll sogar noch ein kleines Stück bis in das Tal reingehen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. September 2011)

Hallo,

war gerade vor Ort und fand es mächtig enttäuschend, was da in 4(?) Jahren entstanden ist. Um die CC-Strecke zu finden, mussten wir den Infostand befragen, der aber auch nicht so richtig Auskunft geben konnte über z.B. die Länge und die Öffnungszeiten. 
Und ein Trialparcour, der aus ein paar Holzpaletten und größeren Steinen besteht, hätte wohl auch keine 4 Jahre Planung gebraucht. 
Vielleicht passiert ja noch was - aber das, was wir gerade gesehen haben, ist einfach nichts. Gar nichts. 
Im Interesse alle Biker hätte ich mir wirklich mehr erhofft und auch gewünscht. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Marc B (25. September 2011)

Ich bin 2007 das XC-Trihill-Rennen dort mitgefahren und finde, dass das Gelände Potenzial hat - ist denn ein Flowtrail (oder Flow Country Trail) oder sowas geplant? Das wäre ja genial!


----------



## supasini (26. September 2011)

Was mich zu dem Beitrag auf der letzten Seite verleitet hat - und mich nach wie vor auf die Palme bringt, wenn ich's lese:

Zitat aus der von Juchhu geposteten Benutzerordnung

_Beginn Zitat=======================
1. Die Nutzung der Mountainbikestrecken und -flÃ¤chen des :metabolon bikeparcours ist ausschlieÃlich Personen erlaubt, die *durch den Vorstand* des MTBvD Racing e.V. berechtigt sind. Nach Aufforderung durch das Aufsichtspersonal ist die Berechtigung nachzuweisen.
2. FÃ¼r alle Bereiche auf dem Standort, fÃ¼r die nicht ausdrÃ¼cklich der Zutritt durch den MTBvD Racing e.V. oder die allgemeine Ãffentlichkeit zugelassen sind, gilt ein Zutritts und Betretungsverbot.
=======================Ende Zitat_

Gleichzeitig wird aber verweigert, ein positives Signal zu senden, dass alle interesierten MTBler diese Strecke nutzen kÃ¶nnen. Im aus technischen GrÃ¼nden  seit lÃ¤ngerem abgeschalteten MTBvD-Forum www.mtbvd-forum.de war zu lesen, dass es sich bei der ganzen Geschichte Ã¼berweigend um eine vereinsinterne Sache handelt. Dies wird hier nirgends mehr gesagt, lÃ¤sst sich aber zwischen den Zeilen herauslesen. Der Vorstand von "MTBvD" resp. hier "MTBvD Racing" ist ja de facto nur noch einer, insofern also eine Benutzerordnung und -kontrolle von Juchhus Gnaden.

_Zitat von der Homepage des MTBvD Racing===============
Dein Ansprechpartner im MTBvD Racing e.V. ist:

*Martin Nettersheim (Vorstand)*
    FON: (0 22 04) 96 89 14 â 1
    E-Mail: [email protected], [email protected]
* Martin kÃ¼mmert sich alle anderen Belange* der Mitglieder sowie um Lizenzen und Wertungskarten, Fragen rund um den Sportversicherungsvertrag und Schadensmeldungen. 

*DarÃ¼ber hinaus ist er zustÃ¤ndig* fÃ¼r die FÃ¶rdervertrÃ¤ge mit den A-Teamfahrern und fÃ¼r die Erstellung der Status-BestÃ¤tigungen fÃ¼r Mitglieder zur Vorlage bei den Sponsoren.
==============================Ende Zitat_


Dies wird sehr schÃ¶n deutlich an der Verwendung verrÃ¤terischer Formulierungen, die sich durch sÃ¤mtliche BeitrÃ¤ge des Users J. auch unter seinen anderen Account wie "Poison.Martin" oder jetzt "MTBvD" ziehen. 
Beispiel: 



MTBvD schrieb:


> Ja dann.
> 
> Ernsthaft, es hat doch wohl keiner von Euch geglaubt,
> dass *ich *da Arbeit ohne Ende reinsteckt und dann *mir *die ZÃ¼gel aus der Hand nehmen lasse.
> ...



Dieses Spiel lÃ¤sst sich an den meisten BeitrÃ¤gen des genannten Users fortsetzen. 
GrundsÃ¤tzlich finde ich es sehr gut, wenn man deutlich macht, dass eine Meinung die eigene ist durch die eindeutlige Verwendung passender Personalpronomen. Hier geht es aber genauso wie im Poison-Subforum um einen FunktionstrÃ¤ger - und das ist dann ne ganz andere Kiste.


----------



## MTBvD (26. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,



von mir abschließend an dieser Stelle ein paar Infos:
Das :metabolon Projekt ist ein viergliedriges Projekt.
Die Errichtung und der Betrieb eines ca. 10 ha großen Gewerbeparks, in dem sich Firmen ansiedeln sollen, die sich mit regenerativen Energien beschäftigen.
Die Errichtung und der Betrieb eines außerhochschulischen Lernstandortes für FHs (hier FH Köln) und UNIs, die sich Müllvermeidungs- und Verwertungstrategien sowie -techniken beschäftigen.
Die Errichtung und der Betrieb eines außerschulischen Lernstandortes für Kindergärten und Schulen, die sich mit dem Thema Müll Müll und Umweltschutz beschäftigen.
Die Errichtung und der Betrieb sowie Unterhaltung von verschiedenen Flächen und Strecken, z.B.
Die längste Doppelrutsche mit 110 m Streckenlänge für Kinder und Erwachsene
Kinderspielplatz mit verschieden Angeboten
eine ca. 2.000 m² großer Trialparcours, der im Aufbau ist
Eine CC- Rundstrecke von ca. 3,8 km Länge und ca. 150 hm.


Sicher hat der Gliederungspunkt Nr. 4 in seiner Bauphase keine 3 Jahre gedauert. Drei Jahre hat die Realisation des gesamten :metabolon Projektes gedauert. Nach der Wettbewerbsausschreibung für die Architeken und der Prämierung des nun umgesetzten Planes wurden von 2008 etwa 2 Jahre für die Feinplanung, Beantragung der Fördergelder, Bewilligungen, Hunderte von Bau- und Genehmigungsanträgen mit deren Änderungen und letztlich die Bewilligung letzter Woche aufgewendet.

Die Baumaßnahmen (neue Straßen mit entsprechenden Versorgungsleitungen, Flächenversiegelungen, Gebäude wie z.B. die Multifunktionshalle mit Systemküche/Catering, die Anlage aller Wege und Flächen im Sukzessionsband aber auch die Fläche und Strecken für die Mountainbiker) haben von Mitte letzten Jahres bis dieses jahr gedauert.

Dabei stellten die Flächen und Strecken für die Mountainbiker einer der letzten Gewerke dar, da sie im Vergleich zu den anderen Maßnahmen nicht zeitkritisch waren. Mit dem Bau wurde übrigens ab Juni 2011 gestartet.

Letztlich hat keiner von uns, mich eingeschlossen, damit gerechnet, dass wir bereits zu dem Eröffnungstermin des :metabolon Gesamtprojektes überhaupt irgendetwas vorweisen können.

Jeder, der sich das Gelände und die Infrastruktur gestern angeschaut hat, wird sicher erkennen, dass in dem Gelände ein riesiges Potenzial für zukünftige festinstallierte Strecken und Flächen fürs Mountainbiking steckt. 

Wir werden die nächsten Monate nutzen, um all die (Bau)Maßnahmen fertigzustellen, die noch anstehen.

In den vielen Gesprächen, die ich gestern führen konnte, hat sich bei mir eine Überlegung herauskristallisiert, die ich gerne noch diese Woche mit der Geschäftsführerin des BAVs besprechen will.

Die Idee ist ein gemeinsamer Workshop, der noch dieses Jahr auf dem Standort in der Multifunktionshalle durchgeführt werden soll.

Eingeladen werden alle Radsportvereine und Mountainbiker. Ziel ist es, konkrete Infos zum Projekt und zu den zukünftige Möglichkeiten zu geben, gemeinsam die nächsten Schritte zu planen und zu realisieren.

Unser Ziel war es, ein nicht kommerzelles Projekt von Mountainbiker für Mountainbiker zu realisieren. Die nun vorliegenden Genehmigungen und Verträge geben uns nun Aufgaben bzw. stellen an uns Forderungen, die wir nur gemeinsam mit allen Interessierten lösen können.

Dabei sollen für Gruppen zeitliche Zugänge für Training geschaffen werden. Ein wesentlicher Punkt ist aber die Sicherstellung der Kontrolle  und Instandhaltung der Flächen und Strecken. 

Ich halte diesen gemeinsam Workshop für eine gute Idee und halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

*EDIT:*

*Die Infos dazu werden auf den Website des **MTBvD** bekannt gegeben.*
*Ich bin jetzt hier raus.*

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. September 2011)

Ach, was hab' ich das vermisst ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (26. September 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ach, was hab' ich das vermisst ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
... 

Vielleicht hat er die Mayener Probezeit nicht überstanden und hat nun wieder sehr viel Zeit für uns ...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. September 2011)

Mich würde eigentlich nur interessieren, ob das nun vorhandene weiter ausgebaut werden kann und für den angekündigten Zweck auch genutzt werden kann.

Mountainbike beinhaltet viele Facetten, und zur Zeit wird keine richtig bedient dort.

Das Projekt ist lobenswert mit dem ganzen Drumherum, aber das eigentliche Ziel... ein Bikepark zu sein in der Region, ist wohl nicht erfüllt, bzw. die Zielgruppe wird nicht angesprochen.

Ich bin gestern noch was auf einem Local Spot unterwegs gewesen... treffe zwei fünfzehnjährige Jungs, welche auch was am biken sind. Die erzählen mir aus heiterm Himmel, dass die eben mit ihren Eltern aus Lindlar gekommen sind... und das es total langweilig dort sei.

Ich denke der Workshop ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## PoliceCar (26. September 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Mountainbike beinhaltet viele Facetten, und zur Zeit wird keine richtig bedient dort.


 
Sicher eine Frage des eigenen Standpunkts. Im Bergischen fühle ich mich als XC- und tourenorientierter Fahrradfahrer mehr als perfekt bedient. Alleine bin ich da nicht - denke ich ...


----------



## volcom74 (26. September 2011)

x


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. September 2011)

Es ging ja bei meinem Post nicht um die XC Fraktion... da ich selber aus dem Bergischen komme kenne ich ja die Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Delgado (26. September 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ach, was hab' ich das vermisst ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



... nicht die geringste Weiterentwicklung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (26. September 2011)

MTBvD schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> ...*Ich bin jetzt hier raus.*
> 
> VG Martin



Wie lange?


----------



## Jerd (26. September 2011)

Stefan, ich habe mir von der Webseite des Meta-Ballons die Broschüre "Gesamtkonzept" heruntergeladen, und da stehen als Projektpartner:



> MTBvD, Herr Nettersheim
> 
> Naturarena Bergisches Land, Herr Derlin
> 
> ...



Seid ihr da auch involviert, oder ist das ein Fehler?


----------



## supasini (26. September 2011)

MTBvD schrieb:


> Die Idee ist ein *gemeinsamer *Workshop, der noch dieses Jahr auf dem Standort in der Multifunktionshalle durchgeführt werden soll.
> 
> Eingeladen werden *alle Radsportvereine und Mountainbiker*. Ziel ist es, konkrete Infos zum Projekt und zu den zukünftige Möglichkeiten zu geben, *gemeinsam *die nächsten Schritte zu planen und zu realisieren.
> 
> Unser Ziel war es, ein *nicht kommerzelles* Projekt von Mountainbiker für Mountainbiker zu realisieren.



gute Idee.



> Die nun vorliegenden Genehmigungen und Verträge geben *uns *nun Aufgaben bzw. stellen an *uns *Forderungen, die *wir *nur gemeinsam mit allen Interessierten lösen können.



hier wird es nebulös: wer ist "uns"?



> Dabei sollen für Gruppen zeitliche Zugänge für Training geschaffen werden. Ein wesentlicher Punkt ist aber *die Sicherstellung der Kontrolle*  und Instandhaltung der Flächen und Strecken.



da scheint es mal wieder durch, was ich oben anmerkte



> *EDIT:*
> 
> *Die Infos dazu werden auf den Website des **MTBvD** bekannt gegeben.*
> *Ich bin jetzt hier raus.*
> ...



und hier wird es ganz deutlich: sobald die Kommunikation offen geführt werden kann und nicht mehr kontrolliert und es zu freier Meinungsäußerung auch kritischer Menschen kommt verschwindet das kleine v in sein Biotop.
Schade. Die gesamte Strategie und Ausrichtung ist mir nicht klar, meine Vermutungen sind aber nicht schmeichelhaft.


----------



## supasini (26. September 2011)

und hier mal der Text von heute vom MTBvD - solche Texte verschwinden ja in den Tiefen des Netzes gerne mal...

Zitat=============================================================
_
*Ist der :metabolon bikeparcours fÃ¼r jedermann zu allen Zeiten kostenfrei offen etc.?*

Antwort: âLeider neinâ

In den fast drei Jahren blieb von den anfÃ¤nglichen Ãberlegungen nicht viel Ã¼brig, sie entsprachen nicht den Anforderungen der GenehmigungsbehÃ¶rde. Im Laufe der Zeit mussten wir den Anforderungen nach einer klar umrissenen Benutzergruppe und entsprechendem Versicherungsschutz Rechnung tragen. Und mehr als einmal stand das Projekt auf der Kippe.

Der Betreibervertrag, den der MTBvD Racing als Rennsportverein des MTBvD mit dem BAV geschlossen hat, sieht vor, dass der MTBvD Racing (genauer gesagt der Vorstand, denn der geht auch in die Haftung) das exklusive Recht hat, die Nutzer und die Nutzungsbedingungen Ã¼ber die Benutzerordnung hinaus festzulegen.

Wir werden also die nÃ¤chsten Monate nicht nur zum Fertigbauen nutzen sondern auch die Bedingungen festlegen, welche Nutzer bzw. Nutzergruppen (Einzelpersonen, Organisationen wie Vereine, Schulen, Unis etc.) zu welchen Zeiten die MountainbikeflÃ¤chen/-Strecken des :metabolon bikeparcours benutzen dÃ¼rfen.

Dabei geht es bei den Bedingungen nicht um die Festlegung von Eintrittsgeldern. Wenn gleich es ohne Geld auch nicht geht. Sehr viel wichtiger als Geld ist fÃ¼r uns die Entwicklung eines Konzeptes, wie die berechtigten Nutzer die vorgeschriebene Streckenkontrolle und -pflege durchfÃ¼hren.

Sicher mÃ¶chte jeder gerne auf den Strecken ârumheizenâ, allerdings mÃ¼ssen wir wie gesagt die Kontrolle, Wartung, Pflege/Instandsetzung gewÃ¤hrleisten. ZukÃ¼nftige Nutzer und Nutzergruppen werden sich verpflichten mÃ¼ssen, regelmÃ¤Ãig eine bestimmte Anzahl von Arbeitsstunden zu leisten bzw. einen bestimmten Pflegezustand der MountainbikeflÃ¤chen/-strecken  zu gewÃ¤hrleisten.

*Der :metabolon bikeparcours ist ein nichtkommerzielles Projekt des MTBvD.*

Der Vorstand des MTBvD und MTBvD Racing, insbesondere Claudia Nettersheim, Klaus Lang und Martin Nettersheim, haben in den letzten drei Jahren  zusammen mit Verantwortlichen des Bergischen Abfallverbandes, der GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrerin Monika Lichtinghagen-Wirths und dem Betriebsleiter Wolfgang GÃ¶rtz sowie vielen weiteren MitarbeiterInnen, das Projekt mit Planung, Vertragschluss und Realisierung zu diesem Punkt gefÃ¼hrt.

Ab jetzt sind die Mitglieder des MTBvD / MTBvD Racing, Mountainbiker aus der Region sowie Interessierte aufgerufen, dieses Projekt mit Leben zu fÃ¼llen und tatkrÃ¤ftig mitzuhelfen. Wir freuen uns auf eine gute gemeinsame Zeit.



:metabolon bikeparcours powered by MTBvD

Von Mountainbiker fÃ¼r Mountainbiker!_

=========================================================Ende Zitat

Quelle: http://www.mtbvd.de/ (26.09.2011, 14:24 Uhr)

Das scheint dann die ausfÃ¼hrlichere Version des hier Geposteten zu sein, macht einiges konkreter, anderes bleibt aber (absichtlich) sehr nebulÃ¶s.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickelt und ob da was draus wird.
Das es auch anders geht (ohne solch bÃ¼rokratische Wortblasen etc.) kann man z.B. hier sehen: http://www.mtb-club-mehring.de/ oder der Bikepark Monzelfeld (beide an der Mosel)...


----------



## Silent (26. September 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> und hier wird es ganz deutlich: sobald die Kommunikation offen geführt werden kann und nicht mehr kontrolliert und es zu freier Meinungsäußerung auch kritischer Menschen kommt verschwindet das kleine v in sein Biotop.
> Schade. Die gesamte Strategie und Ausrichtung ist mir nicht klar, meine Vermutungen sind aber nicht schmeichelhaft.


hast du was anderes erwartet?
Auf der Webseite kann er kritische Meinungen unterbinden. Hier nicht. 
Daher haut er wieder ab sobald etwas Kritik aufkommt. 
Geht doch schon seit Jahren so. 

So wie er sich jetzt schon wieder benimmt, ist die Idee des Park tot bevor es losgehen kann. 
Wird dann ein Trainingsgelände für seine wenigen verbliebenen Mitglieder.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. September 2011)

Entweder die Option... oder es entsteht was. Wenn ein Park geschaffen werden soll, dann bitte offen für alle Interessenten und nicht sanktioniert mit irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Regelungen.

Wenn ich mir die unterschiedlichen Spots in NRW anschaue, ob geduldet oder illegal, hier ist die Möglichkeit gegeben, mal was rauszuhauen, was alle zufriedenstellt.

Was spricht dagegen?

Die Stadt Lindlar und Umgebung wird sich freuen über den zuwachs an Bike-Touristen. Für die XC´ler könnte das neue Strecke im ganzen Gebiet bedeuten, für die Gravity Fraktion mal eine oder zwei lange Strecken.

Ich hoffe es findet sich eine Lösung und nicht das dieses Projekt nach der Geburt schon wieder einstaubt. Und hoffentlich wird das nicht zum Kleinkrieg der einzelnen Spielarten... wir bewegen uns alle auf zwei Rädern fort.

Ich fand das Titelblatt des Kölner Stadtanzeigers ja richtig grandios am Samstag. Oben links wurde wohl ein Foto vom 4x Rennen auf der Deponie plaziert... und drinnen in der Zeitung... keine Rede mehr davon.


----------



## Schnegge (26. September 2011)

Hallöle,

meines Wissens nach ist in das Projekt :metabolon 'ne ganze Menge an Geldern aus Landesmitteln geflossen. Was ja auch grundsätzlich in Ordnung ist, da es sich hier vorrangig um einen Bildungsort zum Thema Nachhaltigkeit handelt. 

Was mich jetzt nur brennend Interessiert ist: Bekommt der MTBvD für den Bikepark Landesmittel zu Verfügung gestellt? Wenn ja, dann passt die Aktion voll in das Bild welches ich vom MTBvD habe. Erst mal Geld von der Allgemeinheit nehmen und dann nur Mitglieder (meine Vermutung) rein lassen. Mitglieder werden ja eh' nur mit der Begründung von finanziellen Vorteilen geworben. Sollte alles in Eigenleistung passieren (MTB + Freiwillige), dann ist alles in Ordnung.

Aber egal welche Variante es wird, wenn das ganze eh' nur mit Nutzungsrechten für Privilegierte durchgeführt werden soll, dann is' das ganze Gelaber des allseits im Forum bekannten und einstmals zu recht verbannten Herrn N. mal wieder auf dessen Selbstdarstellungsdrang zurück zuführen. 

Ich kann dem ganzen hier auch was positives abgewinnen:
Endlich is' mal wieder was los hier  

@ Martin: Bitte schreibe doch demnächst mal alles Grün hinterlegt... dann ist die Parallelität zwischen dir und _Tullius Destructivus_ aus _Streit um Asterix _ noch größer.







Gruß
Jörg


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. September 2011)

Ich kenne die Vorgeschichte zwar nicht... aber hier wird scharf geschossen 

Ich trete jedenfalls keinem Verein bei, nur um zu einer elitären Gruppe zu gehören, die Nutzungsrechte hat.



Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sx_Trail (26. September 2011)

Warum kann man das ganze Projekt nicht wie den Bikepark in Winterberg aufziehen??

Für mich fällt als erstes der Standortfaktor in den Blick:

Anfahrt: Von der A4 Abfahrt Engelskirchen in 3min. an der Deponie 
(ohne sich 50km über kurwiege Landstraßen nach Winterberg zu quälen)
Infrastrucktur: Man muss keine neuen Straßen oder Parkplätze bauen
Gelände: Von der Größe und von den Höhenmeter absolut mit Winterberg zuvergleichen.

Was man noch benötigt:

-Imbiss für die Biker 
-Sponsoren(Schwalbe, namenhafte Bike Hersteller bsp:Kona Bikepark    Leogang)
-Leihbikes und Service in Verknüpfung mit den Sponsoren
-Lift(Schlepplift wie auf dem Conti Track Winterberg)

Mein Fazit:
Wäre ich nicht noch Schüler und hätte Eigenkapital, würde ich einen aussagekräftigen Businessplan erstellen, mir die Hacken bei den Sponsoren ablaufen, mir die FREIWILLIGEN Trailworker schnappen und etwas aus dem Potential machen.


----------



## Oliver111182 (26. September 2011)

Ach, ihr habt mir den Arbeitstag versüßt 

O-Ton einer Kollegin, auf meinen Hinweis, dass dort auch etwas für Mountainbiker entstehen soll.

"Ja, mein Sohn war deswegen mit, ist wohl totaler Mist und enttäuschend"

und dann der Knaller, wo ich direkt Bescheid wusste.

"und dieser Verantwortlich muss wohl auch total von sich überzeugt sein. So ein typischer Schaumschläger" 

Da hab ich vor Lachen erstmal den Kaffee abstellen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. September 2011)

sx_trail schrieb:


> warum kann man das ganze projekt nicht wie den bikepark in winterberg aufziehen??
> 
> Für mich fällt als erstes der standortfaktor in den blick:
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Kurzfassung!!!


----------



## benithedog (27. September 2011)

Schade Schade wirklich schade...
Ich hatte mich auch schon als freiwilliger gemeldet. Dann werd ich wohl weiter fleißig in Oberwiehl buddeln wo man es übrigens sogar darf (der Waldbesitzer hat sein OK gegeben). Und wenn man eh keinen Lift hat ist die Strecke optimal weil man ausser schieben sogar locker wieder hoch fahren kann  (geteerte Straße) 

Gruß Benni


----------



## Delgado (27. September 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Schaumschläger



Ist ihm ja auch auf die Stirn tätowiert; deshalb das Kopftuch.


----------



## Silent (27. September 2011)

Scheint jedenfalls unter Persönlichkeitsstörung zu leiden. 
Als "POISON Bikes" schreibt er bei Facebook in der Ich-Form über den Park. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/POISON-BIKES/134264319992322
Dabei könnte er da ja seinen richtigen Namen verwenden. 
Dem unbedarften User suggeriert er damit vielleicht, das POISON hinter dem "Park" steckt.


----------



## Delgado (27. September 2011)

Den pathologischen Antrieb hinter seinem Tun stellt wohl niemand mehr in Frage der ihn 5 Min. kennt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. September 2011)

benithedog schrieb:


> Schade Schade wirklich schade...
> Ich hatte mich auch schon als freiwilliger gemeldet. Dann werd ich wohl weiter fleißig in Oberwiehl buddeln wo man es übrigens sogar darf (der Waldbesitzer hat sein OK gegeben). Und wenn man eh keinen Lift hat ist die Strecke optimal weil man ausser schieben sogar locker wieder hoch fahren kann  (geteerte Straße)
> 
> Gruß Benni



Haben wir beide am Sonntag in W... am Bruch kurz gequatsch... war der Typ mit dem behaarten Bergmenschenfahrrad.


----------



## benithedog (27. September 2011)

Kann gut sein, war am Sonntag auf jeden Fall am Steinbruch in W... behaartes Bergmenschenfahrrad sagt mir jetzt nichts. Warst du der Typ der ne Kamerafahrt machen wollte? Oder derjenige der mich aufgegabelt hat nach meinem Crash.... Ich weiß nicht mehr so ganz was am Sonntag alles passiert ist auf jeden Fall war ich bis gestern Abend mit Gehirnerschütterung im Krankenhaus, jetzt sitz ich zuhause und mir brummt der Schädel  Am WE will ich nach Leogang, hoffentlich...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. September 2011)

Ja... mit dem behaarten Bergmenschenrad meinte ich mein Yeti. Ich hab dich nicht aufgegabelt. Wir haben gequatscht und ich hab gefragt, welche Linie du fahren würdest und ob du zurück schieben würdest oder aussen rum treten würdest. Der andere, der mit seinen Söhnen unterwegs war, hat mir die Story von deinem Crash erzählt. Dir ist das Vorderrad bei dem Kicker im Hang bei der Landung wohl weggerutscht. Hab, nachdem du gestartet bist, bestimmt 15 Minuten gewartet, dass der Trail frei ist. Hat sich ja nachher geklärt warum du nicht wieder oben angekommen bist. Üble Sache. Wollte eigentlich noch nachhorchen, ob du nicht Bock hast, mal hintereinander da runter, um mal was Action auf die Cam zu bekommen.

Komm mal wieder auf die Beine. Als ich davon gehört habe, wollte ich noch nach dem rechten Schauen. Wohl alte Berufkrankheit von mir als Rettungsassistent, bist aber schon weg gewesen.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. September 2011)

Jerd schrieb:


> Stefan, ich habe mir von der Webseite des Meta-Ballons die Broschüre "Gesamtkonzept" heruntergeladen, und da stehen als Projektpartner:
> 
> Seid ihr da auch involviert, oder ist das ein Fehler?



Wir waren beim Kick-Off 2007(?), wurden danach aber ohne Angaben von Gründen nicht mehr eingeladen (wie übrigens auch der MTBRB --> nicht verwechseln!). Böse darum war ich nicht, da dieses Kick-Off genau so ablief wie ich mir das dachte. Da ich den Eintrag der Projektpartner aber nicht kannte, ist das ein guter Aufhänger, doch mal zu fragen, warum wir nicht mehr eingeladen wurden. Meine vermutung geht dahin, dass den "nicht-kommerziellen" Partnern ein kommerzieller Partner eher hinderlich gewesen sein könnte. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. September 2011)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle,
> 
> meines Wissens nach ist in das Projekt :metabolon 'ne ganze Menge an Geldern aus Landesmitteln geflossen. Was ja auch grundsätzlich in Ordnung ist, da es sich hier vorrangig um einen Bildungsort zum Thema Nachhaltigkeit handelt.
> 
> ...


Die Kohle für den Bildungspark stammt aus Geldern, die im Rahmen der Regionale 2010 ausgeschüttet wurden. Alles andere sollte "mit eigenen Mitteln" sprich Arbeitern und vorhandenen Maschinen erstellt werden.
Die Anlage der "CC-Strecke" kostete quasi kein Geld, weil diese durch Arbeiter des BAV fertiggestellt wurde. Dazu brauchte man vielleicht einen kleiner Bagger, der die Strecke einebnete, einen Dampfhammer und was man sonst noch so braucht, um schmale Wege zu basteln. Also Zeit, Arbeiter, die dort eh beschäftigt sind und entsprechendes Werkzeug ... (alles im BAV vorhanden).
Wer am Sonntag da war, hat gesehen, dass der "Trial-Parcour" aus Holzpaletten und großen Steinen besteht (wenn er nicht gleich wieder abgebaut wurde: bestand). Alles im BAV vorhanden ...

Martin, du kannst mich gern berichtigen, wenn sich das geändert haben sollte.

Vor dem Hintergrund kommt mir die damalige Suche des mtbvd nach "Trailworkern", die dann monatelang im eigenen "Motivations-Saft" schmorten - immer wieder angefeuert vom "Chef-Heizer" - recht lustig vor. Wenn's nicht so trauig wäre ...
Meine Vermutung, dass damit - vor allem unter den "Gravity-süchtigen" jüngeren Bikern - Mitglieder gewonnen werden sollten, halte ich jetzt nicht für ausgeschlossen. Auch wenn dieser Weg in Frage gestellt werden kann - Erfolg könnte er damit durchaus gehabt haben.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. September 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> *#78: Sehr gute Kurzfassung*!!!


In der Theorie ja. Aber halt auch nur dort.
Die Bestandteile deines "Businessplans" sind sogar dem mtbdv bekannt und waren bereits 2007(?) Eckpunkte des Kick-Offs. Es war nur keiner da, der bereit war, soviel (seines eigenen) Geldes zu verbrennen. Und die "freiwilligen Trailworker" waren - s.o. - das geringste Problem. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. September 2011)

Ich hatte mich damals auch gemeldet... leider nie Antwort erhalten.

Stefan, wenn ich mir deine letzten Postings durchgelesen habe... Werkzeug/Maschinen sind vorhanden, Arbeitskräfte auch (Freiwillig/Angestellt). Wieviel Geld muss man investieren ist wohl die Frage... Holz liegt viel rum in den Wäldern, Steine sind auch vorhanden... den TRansport müssten Maschinen übernehmen... Verpflegung würde bei so einem Projekt wohl von den Trailworkern selbst getragen werden müssen... Hammer, Nägel, Sägen, Schaufeln, Schubkarren und Sicherheitsausrüstung fehlen. Über gute Connections (über die ich leider nicht verfüge) und einen Sponsor der ganzen Sache würde sich einiges bewerkstelligen lassen. Nicht nur die Jugend ist Gravity süchtig... es gibt auch ältere Semester. Und von Trailfahrern mal ganz abgesehen.

Bestes Beispiel die Gemeinde Stromberg und ihr Flowtrail... möglich ist es. Dafür müssen aber die Organisatoren mit offenen Karten spielen und alle Hand in Hand arbeiten.

Mfg,

Ralph


----------



## Jerd (28. September 2011)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wir waren beim Kick-Off 2007(?), wurden danach aber ohne Angaben von Gründen nicht mehr eingeladen (wie übrigens auch der MTBRB --> nicht verwechseln!). Böse darum war ich nicht, da dieses Kick-Off genau so ablief wie ich mir das dachte. Da ich den Eintrag der Projektpartner aber nicht kannte, ist das ein guter Aufhänger, doch mal zu fragen, warum wir nicht mehr eingeladen wurden. Meine vermutung geht dahin, dass den "nicht-kommerziellen" Partnern ein kommerzieller Partner eher hinderlich gewesen sein könnte. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Sowas hatte ich mir gedacht . Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## supasini (30. September 2011)

Die Maske ist abgelegt: 

Zitat===================================
*MTBvD Racing hat nun eigenen Bikepark*

*Welcher Radsportverein träumt nicht von einem eigenen Bikepark?*

Wenn man als angeschlossener Rennsportverein des MTBvD träumt, dann können Träume wahr werden. Mit seinem einzigartigen Konzept Angebote statt Verbote hat der MTBvD nach rund drei Jahren den Grundstein für ein fantastisches Pilotprojekt auf rund 44 ha Fläche im Bergischen Land gesetzt und der Traum des MTBvD Racing wird endlich ab dem 25.09.2011 wahr.
================================EndeZitat

http://www.mtbvd-racing.de/2011/09/21/mtbvd-racing-hat-nun-eigenen-bikepark/


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. September 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ===================================
> *MTBvD Racing hat nun eigenen Bikepark*
> 
> *Welcher Radsportverein träumt nicht von einem eigenen Bikepark?*
> ...



Ich suche hier irgendwie den "Gefällt mir ganz und garnicht Button"?!?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (30. September 2011)

supasini schrieb:


>


Auf der einen Seite kann ich ja nachvollziehen, warum und über wen bzw. was sich hier aufgeregt wird. Auf der anderen Seite denke ich mir mittlerweile: *sche1ß doch drauf* 

Ich gehörte damals auch zu den ersten die sich bei dieser megatollen Trailworker-Action im "absolut offen für jeden und alles"-MTBvDForum angemeldet haben. Das müsste so Ende 2008 gewesen sein (wenn das Forum noch zugänglich wär könnte ich ja nachschaun wann das war ). Und damals dachte ich auch, dass wenn schon so sehr für freiwillige Helfer geworben wird, ja na dann gibt es doch sicherlich bald auch was zum anpacken, so spätestens Frühjahr 2009 halt, in ganz Real und mit Schaufeln, oder so...
(es hat sogar geheißen, man hätte richtige Profis zur Streckenplanung gewinnen können)

Heute denke ich nur noch, dass damals mein Enthusiasmus und der vieler anderer "Helfenwollender" schamlos zum Zwecke irgendwelcher "Ich trenn mich vonna DIMB und zieh meine eigene Bude hoch"-Sachen ausgenutzt wurde!
Mal ernsthaft, wer wirbt freiwillige Helfer an, ohne überhaupt etwas greifbares in Sichweite zu haben, an dem dann auch geholfen werden kann?! Richtig -> Kein vernunftbegabter, rational denkender Mensch würde so etwas tun.
Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es gerade den jüngeren Freeridern, die sich damals für das Projekt begeistert hatten, nach mittlerweile über vier Jahren auch gehörig am Arse vorbei geht!
Da wurde im Forum immerwieder nachgefragt, wann es denn mit dem Schaufeln losgehen kann, einfach weil man hier mal eine Möglichkeit sah, bei der man "legal" etwas mit eigenem Antrieb schaffen konnte (wurde ja auch schön von Martin immerwieder in diese Richtung beworben) und dann bekam man immerwieder nur irgendwelche ausflüchtigen Antworten, von wegen es dauert noch etwas, irgendwelche Genehmigungen sind noch nicht ganz durch, wir sind dran, in nem halben Jahr gehts los (2010 wars?), ja bald, ... 
Wenn man etwas kritischer nachfragte, da man ja schließlich von der "CC-Strecke" aus das Gelände schön umfahren und einsehen konnte und wirklich sah, dass da nicht geschieht, dann wurde einem nur vorgehalten, man würde das Projekt den Leuten (wer auch immer damit gemeint war) nicht gönnen.

Jetzt wird der " _:metabolon bikeparcours_ " (aha, kein "Bikepark" mehr, und sind diese fukcing Doppelpunkte so schei8 wichtig?) "_nach rund drei Jahren  Planung und unzähligen Änderungsanforderungen sowie ein Sack voll Arbeit  für alle Projektbeteiligten_" beworben wie Phönix aus der Asche. Zumal ich mich da frage, welche Projektbeteiligten? Hallo, ich war damals da, wollte helfen, wurde nie mit eingebunden und nach außen sah es eh nach einem Alleingang des Herrn Nettersheim aus...

Die ganze Story könnte man sicherlich noch ausbauen und auch mit der "Eröffnung" des "Bikeparks" fortführen.
Das man sich jetzt einem, meiner Meinung nach, etwas unterordnen soll, das einem totalitären Regime recht nahe kommt, um den "Bikepark" überhaupt betreten zu dürfen, bzw. nach irgendwelchen Regeln festgelegte Arbeitstunden der Streckenbebauung ableisten muss, damit man fahren darf, reizt mich dann nach allem absolut NULL mehr!
Falls das "MTBvD-Racingteam" nun tatsächlich demnächst in den Genuss kommen sollte, auf einer ehemaligen Mülldeponie ihre Fahrtechnikeinheiten zu fahren, so kann ich den Jungs und Mädels nur viel Spaß wünschen! Genießt es solange ihr könnt 


Also lieber Martin (unter Bikern dutzt man sich ja), solltest du das hier lesen (wovon ich mal ausgehe) so überreiche ich dir hiermit symbolisch meine "Trailworkerschaufel" (die ich jemals nur als nettes Avatarbildchen sehen durfte) zurück und wünsche dir damit viel Erfolg und weiteres Durchhaltevermögen für "DEINEN" Bikepark.

Viele Grüße,
Jerome


P.s.: Dieser Text basiert auf meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung und enthält rein meine private Meinung im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit. Sollte sich jemand an dem Inhalt dieses Textes stören, so darf sich derjenige gerne im Umfeld eines offenen Forums hier dazu äußern.


----------



## Trekki (30. September 2011)

So eine echte Eröffnung ist dies ja nicht.


			
				supasinis Link schrieb:
			
		

> - Besichtigt (und nicht befahren!) werden kann die CC-Strecke.
> ...
> - Im Frühjahr soll dann der :metabolon bikeparcours offiziell mit einem großen Renn- und Eventwochenende eingeweiht werden.
> - Ob in 2012 die Downhillstrecke realisiert werden kann, ist derzeit noch völlig offen.


Ein Bikepark ohne Downhillstrecke ist auch mal was neues.

-trekki


----------



## PoliceCar (30. September 2011)

Hi radjey,
das hast Du sehr schön und vor allem emotionslos zusammengetragen. 
Deine Schilderung deckt sich mit meinen "Beobachtungen" zu 100%.

Aber -und nun kommen ein paar nachtretende Emotionen-: So kennen wir halt unsern Herrn Juchhu Destruktivus ...

Thanks @Jörg Schnegge, dass du den Destruktivus noch mal aus dem Keller geholt hast ... 

Hier zur Verdeutlichung zwei mal das gleiche Bild ...


----------



## volcom74 (30. September 2011)

Die Ähnlichkeit ist verblüffend!


----------



## supasini (30. September 2011)

mein Gedanke


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. September 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> (aha, kein "Bikepark" mehr, und sind diese fukcing Doppelpunkte so schei8 wichtig?)



Eventuell ein Tippfehler, der nicht mehr korrigiert werden konnte. Passiert mir aber auch, wenn ich mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur rumhaue.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2011)

Für das Klientel des beschriebenen "Bikeparks", der ja anscheinend keiner ist, fehlt mir noch die genaue Angabe des Erstversorgers für Weizenbier und Rahmschnitzel ?!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. Oktober 2011)

Vergiss den verdammten Schnitzel... als Nicht-Mitglied ist keine Nahrungsaufnahme gestattet... und Verdauung eh nicht!

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## typ_panda (2. Oktober 2011)

ganz schön traurig was hier abläuft


----------



## Oliver111182 (2. Oktober 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Für das Klientel des beschriebenen "Bikeparks", der ja anscheinend keiner ist, fehlt mir noch die genaue Angabe des Erstversorgers für Weizenbier und Rahmschnitzel ?!



Musst beim Catering vorbestellt werden, oder selber einpacken. Andere Stände darf es laut Satzung des BAV nicht geben.


Lustig ist auch folgender Link: Klick



> "Er engagiert sich *ehrenamtlich* im Vorstand des Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. (kurz MTBvD), der seit 2008 partnerschaftlich mit POISON-BIKES verbunden ist."



Da würde ich gerne mal seine Spesenabrechnung sehen oder die Vergütung seiner Frau als Mitgliederverwalterin. 
Satzung ist leider nicht mehr oder nicht schnell zu finden. Aber es ist ja bekannt, dass es ein Selbstbedienungsladen des Vorstandes ist 

Nur einige Gedanken, die mir durch den Kopf gingen. Diese sollen niemanden persönlich angreifen. Diese dienen nur als Denkanstoß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (3. Oktober 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Satzung ist leider nicht mehr oder nicht schnell zu finden.


Satzung ist ja auch ein heikles Thema derzeit 
Bis Anfang letzter Woche lag die Satzung von 2009 dem Amtsgericht nicht vor. 
Und die Satzung die im Dezember abgesegnet werden soll, kennt niemand.


----------



## supasini (3. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Schnegge (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich grad mal durch mtbvd-Seite gequält:

Folgende bisherige Errungenschaften konnte ich finden:
- bikepark :metabolon mit nach 3 Jahren immerhin einer cc-Strecke welche z.Z. nicht befahren werden darf.
- nix

Ausser ein par kleine Vergünstigungen für Mitglieder vor allem des racing Teams und zwei drei Tourentreffs mit je 'ner Hand voll Teilnehmer hat der deutschlandweit tätige Verband nix für uns Biker erreicht. Das einzige was der Herr Verband erreicht hat, ist meine Erwartungen von vor 3 voll zu erfüllen.

Daher meine Bitte an dich Martin:
Mach doch aus deinem Verband 'nen ganz normalen Sportverein mit ner Leistungs- und 'ner Breitensportgruppe. Denn genau das seid ihr. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Lass also einfach das peinliche, erfolglose und von den meisten Bikern vorallem nicht gewünschte Vertreten deiner eigenen Meinung unter dem Deckmantel es wäre die Meinung aller biker.

Das ist nämlich das was mich ank... Die eigenen Interessen unter dem Deckmantel eines angeblichen Verbandes bei offiziellen und ähnlichen Stellen vorzutragen.
Oder wie erklär(bär)t sich der einkopfige Vorstand mit 100% alleiniger handlungsbevollmächtigung?!

Schönen Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2011)

Martin hat noch nie was für Andere gemacht.
Warum sollte er jetzt damit anfangen?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht ist das ganze ein Geheimprojekt für einen E-Bike Park?!?!


----------



## Trekki (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab schon einen Blick auf den Bike Parkplatz vom Bike Park werfen können










Reserviert für uns Orangenen. 

-trekki


----------



## Oliver111182 (4. Oktober 2011)

Silent schrieb:


> Satzung ist ja auch ein heikles Thema derzeit
> Bis Anfang letzter Woche lag die Satzung von 2009 dem Amtsgericht nicht vor.
> Und die Satzung die im Dezember abgesegnet werden soll, kennt niemand.



Interessant. Woher hast du die Informationen? 
Ist eine Nichtvorlage strafbewehrt

Die neue Satzung werden dann die 5 Teilnehmer (davon 3 Vorstände) wieder mit einfacher Mehrheit absegnen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Oktober 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich hab schon einen Blick auf den Bike Parkplatz vom Bike Park werfen können



Sag jetzt bitte nicht, dass sich mein sarkastisch gemeinter Beitrag über E-Bikes stimmt?


----------



## Trekki (4. Oktober 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Sag jetzt bitte nicht, dass sich mein sarkastisch gemeinter Beitrag über E-Bikes stimmt?


Nee, die Bilder hab ich im Vorarlberg / Montafon gemacht. Dort bin ich aber tatsächlich eine Tour mit diesem orangen Teil gefahren. Sags aber niemandem, den ich in Bonn,Köln&Umgebung kenne.

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (4. Oktober 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Interessant. Woher hast du die Informationen?


na vom Amtgericht Köln, woher sonst?
Musste mit denen in einer anderen Sache, MTBvD betreffend, telefonieren. Da habe ich diese Info bekommen.



> Ist eine Nichtvorlage strafbewehrt


dazu muss das AG erst wissen das es eine neue Satzung gibt. Dann wird eine Frist gesetzt zur Einreichung.
Erst wenn diese fruchtlos verstrichen ist, wird wohl ein Ordnungsgeld verhängt (wenn ich richtig informiert wurde)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Oktober 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Nee, die Bilder hab ich im Vorarlberg / Montafon gemacht. Dort bin ich aber tatsächlich eine Tour mit diesem orangen Teil gefahren. Sags aber niemandem, den ich in Bonn,Köln&Umgebung kenne.
> 
> -trekki



Ich behalte es für mich... ehrlich


----------



## PoliceCar (5. Oktober 2011)

Silent schrieb:


> na vom Amtgericht Köln, woher sonst?
> Musste mit denen in einer anderen Sache, MTBvD betreffend, telefonieren. Da habe ich diese Info bekommen.
> 
> dazu muss das AG erst wissen das es eine neue Satzung gibt. Dann wird eine Frist gesetzt zur Einreichung.
> Erst wenn diese fruchtlos verstrichen ist, wird wohl ein Ordnungsgeld verhängt (wenn ich richtig informiert wurde)


 
.


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2011)

Juchhu hat viele der hier gestellten Fragen beantwortet. Guckst du hier!


----------



## Delgado (5. Oktober 2011)

"_Wir werden daher die nächsten Monate nutzen, zu einen die noch anstehenden Baumaßnahmen fertigzustellen und zum anderen Regelungen zu finden, die es Nutzergruppen ermöglichen, den :metabolon bikeparcours nutzen zu können_."


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Oktober 2011)

Was ich so lese... irgendwie geistert bei mir das Wort "Meilensteinplanung" durch den Kopf... hätte am Anfang stehen sollen... und dann der Rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Oktober 2011)

... oder 5-Jahresplan ...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Oktober 2011)

...überhaupt kein Plan?


----------



## sinux (7. Oktober 2011)

Heute im Online KStA:
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1317623401658.shtml


----------



## Bioabfall (22. März 2012)

.


----------



## supasini (22. März 2012)




----------



## Bioabfall (23. März 2012)

.


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2012)

Bioabfall schrieb:


> Ist der Park jetzt fertig?



könnte man wohl so sagen...


----------



## Delgado (23. März 2012)

Ja ist fertig. 

Zumindest der Treppendrop.

Fliegst so 100 Meter weit ....


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Fliegst so 100 Meter weit ....



aber nur mit haftungsfreistellungserklärung


----------



## Oliver111182 (23. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> aber nur mit haftungsfreistellungserklärung



Ohne vorherigen Kniefall vor MN wird er doch gar nicht drauf gelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (23. März 2012)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Ohne vorherigen Kniefall vor MN wird er doch gar nicht drauf gelassen


Sitzt der nicht derzeit in Beugehaft? ^^
Man munkelt, er soll dem Staatsanwalt freie Mitgliedschaft incl. Dropversicherung angeboten haben ...


----------



## supasini (23. März 2012)

Ich vermute mal, dass der allein vertretungsberechtigte BGB-Vorstand mit seiner Schatzmeisterin und vom Vorstand bestellten Mitgliederverwalterin noch am Umsetzen auf dem Hardcore-Serpentinentrail arbeitet. 







Wenn die beiden das beherrschen wird vielleicht wieder was bewegt...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. April 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja ist fertig.
> 
> Zumindest der Treppendrop.
> 
> Fliegst so 100 Meter weit ....


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. April 2012)

Ich konnte mir es vor ein paar Tagen einfach nicht nehmen und hab mir so eine halbe Stunde von der hohen Warte aus diesen ehemaligen Müllberg bei Lindlar im schönsten Licht angesehen.

Ein Lift und Bagger war zu sehen 

Dann musste ich leider festellen, dass ich vergessen habe, die Whistler-Reklame von den Sonnenbrillengläsern zu entfernen...

Mal Spass bei Seite... passiert da noch etwas? Oder erfüllt der Hügel nun das Konzept von :metabolon: und steht als Fels der Nachhaltigkeit für Nichts rum? 

Irgendwelche Infos, liebend gerne auch von offizieller Seite, dass das Projekt gescheitert ist würden mir langen!


----------



## PoliceCar (29. April 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Infos, liebend gerne auch von offizieller Seite, dass das Projekt gescheitert ist würden mir langen!


... es ist gescheitert.
Weil:
"v" hat das ganze Budget verfressen. _Hätte ich aber auch, um nicht zu verhungern ..._


----------



## Tim.fury (22. August 2012)

Hey Leute komme aus der nähe von Lindlar und würde gerne wissen ob das Projekt wirklich beendet wurde ,oder noch dran gearbeitet wird  ??


----------



## PoliceCar (26. August 2012)

Ist doch direkt in Deiner Nachbarschaft.
Fahr' hin, guck' nach und berichte ... 
... und, wenn MN da im Tickethäuschen sitzt und kassiert, zahl' ich Dir das Ticket auch ... 


EDIT: Ich seh gerade 





> *Preise:*​ Eintritt frei, Shuttle kostenpflichtig​




EDIT2: Bitte unbedingt die Ironie dieses Freds beachten !!!


----------



## Splash (26. August 2012)

Beitritt ist beim Massa Buana des v möglich ...


----------



## Trailschnitte (18. Oktober 2012)

Nach dem nun das Black Mountain Park Projekt gescheitert ist, würde ich gerne als *arbeitsloser Trailworker* entsprechende Sozialleistungen beantragen um nicht zu verhungen !

Wo kann eine solche Sozialleistung beantragt werden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (18. Oktober 2012)

Frag mal bei Poison nach -  die kennen sich bald damit aus.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9981278


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2012)

Was wird dann aus Juchhu?

Vielleicht bietet er bald kommerzielle Fahrtechnikkurse im KöFo an?


----------



## supasini (18. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt Leute, bei denen wird alles, was die mit ihren Fingern anpacken, zu Gold. 
Und bei anderen...


----------



## PoliceCar (21. Oktober 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Was wird dann aus Juchhu?
> 
> Vielleicht bietet er bald kommerzielle *Fahrtechnikkurse im KöFo* an?


... 
Es kann nur einen geben.



supasini schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, bei denen wird alles, was die mit ihren Fingern anpacken, zu Gold.
> Und bei anderen...



...


----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2012)

Das hört sich wirklich nicht mehr so an, als ob auch die letzten Getreuen noch an den kl. v glauben resp. eine Zukunft des Bikeparks:

[Zitat]
*Biketreff Aggerstadion wird zum 20 November 2012 eingestellt.*

21. Oktober 2012   Klaus   Keine Kommentare

Nach den jüngsten Entwicklungen bin ich zu der Entscheidung gekommen mein Engagement in Form des Biketreffs einzustellen.
Nach 5 Jahren endet der Biketreff zum 20 November 2012.
Die Zukunft des Vereins ist eh ungewiss. Die meisten Mitfahrenden Mitglieder haben eh schon gekündigt.
Neue Mitfahrern kann ich nicht guten Gewissens den Beitritt zum Verein empfehlen.
Es waren schöne Jahre mit vielen tollen Mitfahrern.
Danke an alle die dabei waren.
[/Zitat]

Quelle: http://www.mtbvd.de/ (22.10.2012, 15:00 Uhr)

und: mal gespannt, wie lange dieser Text so auf der HP des kl. v stehen bleibt


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Oktober 2012)

... hätte fast *"gefällt mir"* für's Fratzenbuch angeklickt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (5. November 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Das hört sich wirklich nicht mehr so an, als ob auch die letzten Getreuen noch an den kl. v glauben resp. eine Zukunft des Bikeparks:
> 
> [Zitat]
> *Biketreff Aggerstadion wird zum 20 November 2012 eingestellt.*
> ...



Ihr seid alle gerne eingeladen bei uns mitzufahren.






http://www.mtbrb.de

Gruß Frank


----------



## Gnikder (7. November 2012)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle gerne eingeladen bei uns mitzufahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habt Ihr den Vertrag auf der Leppe(Deponie) übernommen?
Oder wo ist euer Bikepark?


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2012)

es geht da wohl eher um die abwerbung für den eigenen tourtreff als die fortführung des hüpfparks in spé


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. November 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> es geht da wohl eher um die abwerbung für den eigenen tourtreff als die fortführung des hüpfparks in spé



Schreibt doch nicht wovon Ihr nichts wisst, und nur Behauptungen aufstellt.

1. Habe ich als erster die Initiative mit der Leppe und nicht nur dort sonder auch auf dem Lüderich und der Gemeinde Odenthal  2008 angefragt zwecks dreier Standorte sowie für die  Tourenplanung zur Verbindung der Orte und in die Hand genommen sowie damals Martin dazugenommen. Aus zeitlichen Gründen wegen unserer eigenen Veranstaltung X-Hardt war damals kein Potential für uns daran weiterzuarbeiten. Ergo:  Ergebnis und jetziger Zustand nicht unsere Baustelle. Wir haben eine eigene in Altenberg für die eine Genehmigung gerade läuft.

2. Abwerbung haben wir nicht nötig, derzeit sind 150 Mitglieder mit Freude bei uns  dabei. Und zwar keine aus Ganz Deutschland, sondern alle hier aus der Region ! Die sind sogar tatkräftig dabei mit Jugend/ Kidstraining und wir verkaufen auch keine Versicherungen.

3. Fahrt doch wo und wie Ihr wollt, war nur nett gemeint, für diejenigen welche uns nicht kennen. 

Frank


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2012)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> Ergebnis und jetziger Zustand nicht unsere Baustelle.



nichts anderes steht da oben


----------



## Tapir (1. Juli 2013)

Die Neugier hat gesiegt 
Ich war Sonntag mit Kind und Kegel in diesem Müllpark wegen der "Riesenrutsche"diese war laut meiner 3 jährigen Tochter ja voll lahm.
Während diesem Besuch fiel mein Auge auf ein vergammeltes Schild welches auf die CC Strecke hinwies.(Ach ja da war doch was)Diese war aber zum grössten Teil von der Natur zurück erobert und kaum zu erkennen.
Ist die Strecke so kacke das da überhaupt niemand fährt und sich drum kümmert oder darf dort gar nicht mehr gefahren werden?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube es ist vergebens dort noch Hoffnung reinzustecken...

Eine Option wäre vielleicht dort auf Eigeninitiative weiterzumachen... Potenzial steckt in dem Gelände. Bin immer noch der Meinung, dass dort ein kleines Bike Mekka im Oberbergischen entstehen kann.

Der Sport ist doch immer noch im kommen, und attraktiver als damals für viele. Die Region verschenkt den Faktor Bike Tourismus!

Rein hypothetisch... wenn man eine Petition starten würde und genug Leute unterschreiben würden, eventuell wäre sowas in der Art eines Flowtrails möglich.

Dann würden die angrenzenden Gemeinden Lindlar und Engelskirchen auch mal wieder mehr Tourismus bekommen, zusätzlich zu dem Panoramasteig, den Wanderwegen und kulturellen Höhepunkten. 

Ich treff oft genug Radfahrer auf den Trails und Wegen um die Leppe. Potenzial, wie schon geschrieben, wäre da.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Juli 2013)

Pssst... irgendwas scheint sich wohl dort zu tun. Asphaltpumptrack... abwarten


----------



## MichaelKull (18. Juli 2013)

Pssssst... nicht zu laut...

Schaut mal hier:
https://www.facebook.com/metabolonbikepark
http://www.metabolon-bikepark.de/


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Juli 2013)

MichaelKull schrieb:


> Pssssst... nicht zu laut...
> 
> Schaut mal hier:
> https://www.facebook.com/metabolonbikepark
> http://www.metabolon-bikepark.de/



Ich fühle mich direkt 10 Jahre jünger 

Der Mittwochabend auf den Trails ist fest gebucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RunningPumi (18. Juli 2013)

Es geschehen noch Wunder!

Ei laik


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2013)

MichaelKull schrieb:


> Pssssst... nicht zu laut...
> 
> Schaut mal hier:
> https://www.facebook.com/metabolonbikepark
> http://www.metabolon-bikepark.de/



Klasse Michael 

Jetzt wo die Bremsklötze weg sind geht's.


----------



## Enrgy (19. Juli 2013)

unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge soll es auf der Trailrunde eine "Martin Nettersheim Gedächtiniskurve" geben ...


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Juli 2013)

Ist der nicht auf der Zielgeraden begraben?

...


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2013)

Begrabt mein Herz an der Biegung des Trails!


----------



## supasini (19. Juli 2013)

da war doch was...?

war das nicht so, dass ausschließlich Mitglieder des kleinen v mitspielen dürfen?!

=> nicht zu viel freuen


----------



## sinux (19. Juli 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> da war doch was...?
> 
> war das nicht so, dass ausschließlich Mitglieder des kleinen v mitspielen dürfen?!
> 
> => nicht zu viel freuen



Gibt's den Verein den noch - die HP von denen ist bei mir nur "grau"


----------



## MichaelKull (19. Juli 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> da war doch was...?
> 
> war das nicht so, dass ausschließlich Mitglieder des kleinen v mitspielen dürfen?!
> 
> => nicht zu viel freuen



Keine Sorge. Jeder mit Rad und Helm darf fahren, sobald alles vom Tüv abgenommen ist. Das dauert vllt noch 2-3 Wochen. Die Nutzung ist natürlich unentgeltlich.

http://www.rundschau-online.de/wipp...ind-hier-ueberfluessig,19081524,23755508.html


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Juli 2013)

Super!!! 

Hoffentlich klappt das zügig mit dem TÜV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (19. Juli 2013)

ohne "v" ist alles besser 

Hab gelesen, dass der Entwurf aus der gleichen Feder stammt wie der in  Zürich... zum Züricher kann ich nur sagen

Also viel Spass
Jörg


----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2013)

Super Entwicklung, danke Michael


----------



## Komodo3000 (22. Juli 2013)

Video zum Pumptrack


----------



## supasini (22. Juli 2013)

Top! Glückwunsch, dass das jetzt endlich mal losgeht! Taten statt Worte, so gefällt mir das 


...ohne v fehlt dir nix!


----------



## 10_Whitewater (31. Juli 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Video zum Pumptrack



Ist das Video schon wieder weg?


----------



## MichaelKull (31. Juli 2013)

http://vimeo.com/schwalbetires/metabolonbikeparkpumptrack

Sorry, vimeo hat versehentlich mal kurz für einen Tag unseren account gelöscht. Seit dem gehen einige links nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 10_Whitewater (1. August 2013)

Schaut gut aus, danke!


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. August 2013)

Heute gab es auf Facebook einige Luftaufnahmen des Pumptracks zu sehen - ich freue mich auf die Eröffnung!


----------



## MichaelKull (7. August 2013)

Ab gehts...! Ab Samstag könnt ihr endlich fahren kommen:

https://www.facebook.com/events/491834414224919/


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. August 2013)

MichaelKull schrieb:


> Ab gehts...! Ab Samstag könnt ihr endlich fahren kommen:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/491834414224919/



Wie schaut es eigentlich aus mit Sanitären Anlagen und der Möglichkeit, dort was Trinkbares oder einen Snack zu erhalten?

Kenne den Stand von 2006 und das Metabolon Projekt soweit nur aus der Zeitung, da ich mich dort nicht blicken lassen habe durch die etwas zwiespältige Kooperations-Vorgeschichte mit diesem, ähm, Verband dessen Homepage nun nicht mehr existent ist.

Und durch die Blume gefragt, gerade an diesem Berg gibt es noch ein paar feine, nicht hoch frequentierte Pfade versteckt... geht da was langfristig in Richtung Tourennetz oder wenigstens in Akzeptanzrichtung?


----------



## MichaelKull (8. August 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich aus mit Sanitären Anlagen und der Möglichkeit, dort was Trinkbares oder einen Snack zu erhalten?
> 
> Kenne den Stand von 2006 und das Metabolon Projekt soweit nur aus der Zeitung, da ich mich dort nicht blicken lassen habe durch die etwas zwiespältige Kooperations-Vorgeschichte mit diesem, ähm, Verband dessen Homepage nun nicht mehr existent ist.
> 
> Und durch die Blume gefragt, gerade an diesem Berg gibt es noch ein paar feine, nicht hoch frequentierte Pfade versteckt... geht da was langfristig in Richtung Tourennetz oder wenigstens in Akzeptanzrichtung?



Hey NoIDEaFOraNAme,

also ich gehe mal der Reihe nach:

Toiletten: Check! Sind vorhanden. Duschen: Nimm dir ein Hotelzimmer ;-) Das ist nicht kostenfrei realisierbar, zumindest nicht zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt.

Snacks/Getränke: Check! Gibt ein Bistro. Öffnungszeiten 11-17 Uhr. Das Essen ist günstig und sehr gut. Inkl. Sitzmöglichkeiten usw.

Trails: Wir bauen aktuell noch am MTB-trail. Dieser brauch aber noch gut einen Monat. Weitere Trails sind auf dem Gelände nicht vorhanden und der bestehende Trail sollte nicht verlassen werden. Im Umfeld gibt es sicherlich ein paar nette Sachen, jedoch muss ich gestehen kenne ich mich in Lindlar und Umgebung nicht aus. Auch haben wir bislang keine Gespräche geführt, wir hatten ja nicht unbedingt Langeweile bei der Umsetzung des aktuellen Baufortschritts. Für die kommenden 2-3 Jahre ist das aber sicherlich eine gute Möglichkeit für einen Mehrwert, doch dafür muss der Trail erstmal angenommen werden und die MTBer müssen durch ihr Verhalten für sich werben. Wir konzentrieren uns aber erstmal auf das eigentliche Gelände.

Viele Grüße und vielleicht bis Samstag

Michael


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. August 2013)

MichaelKull schrieb:


> Hey NoIDEaFOraNAme,
> 
> also ich gehe mal der Reihe nach:
> 
> ...



Danke für die flotte Antwort Michael!

An Duschen hab ich überhaupt nicht gedacht  vor allem da ich nach dem Exil in der Großstadt das Metabolon Gelände nun in Bikekompatibler Entfernung mit Trainingseffekt habe!

Sicherlich ist da einiges an Brainstorm gelaufen um das Gelände und auch zum wiederholten male Hut ab :thumbup: 

Gerade aber in der Ecke Lindlar ist gerade mal wieder so eine Wildschaufelaktion zu gange, wo ich aber hoffe, dass die Generation dann in den Park "abgeworben" wird, bevor wieder alle über den Haufen gekehrt werden!

Mehrwert bietet die Ecke schon... einen kleinen Blick nur auf das Heck (Name des Waldes) gegenüber werfen und den Hang nach Loope hin. Keine Bikeparktrails, aber auch keine uninteressanten 08/15 Forstwege.

Erstmal aber Pumptrack fahren... versuchen, oder so ähnlich!


----------



## MichaelKull (8. August 2013)

Naja, wenn das Wildschaufeln von allen Beteiligten geduldet wird ist es ja eigentlich OK. 

Trotzdem wäre es natürlich interessant sich bei gegebenen Zeitpunkt mal an einen Tisch zusetzen, denn die Energien können wir auf der Leppe gut gebrauchen für den Bau des Downhills oder optionale Streckenstücke am trail. Wir können leider nicht alles realisieren und manchmal muss man sich etwas gedulden, da bei so Projekten in Deutschland immer ziemlich viel drumherum zu regeln ist, aber ich fände es toll wenn sich möglichst viele Leute daran beteiligen und wir dadurch wiederum jedermann einen optimalen "Spielplatz" bieten. Dies jedoch ist ein Projekt das wir erst Anfang nächsten Jahres realisieren können. Vielleicht erst im Frühjahr, z.B. in den Osterferien.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. August 2013)

MichaelKull schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das Wildschaufeln von allen Beteiligten geduldet wird ist es ja eigentlich OK.



Leider geht das in die andere Richtung... es wird gebaut, nicht weiter genutzt, bzw. als schlecht fahrbar angesehen und dann einfach stehen gelassen. Da das alles zum größten Teil auf eingetragenen Pfaden und Privatparzellen oder Landesgrund ohne Genehmigung läuft wird dann der entsprechende Abschnitt zugelegt, bzw. ganz unfahrbar gemacht!

Denke aber auch, dass nichts überstürzt werden muss und eh noch was Zeit vergehen wird! Der Metabolon Park ist jedenfalls schonmal ein dicker Pluspunkt für die Region!


----------



## !Conny! (22. August 2013)

Damit ihr mal einen Eindruck bekommt, wie es in Lindlar aussieht! Es lohnt sich. Der Track ist für jeden fahrbar, die Sprünge lassen sich alle durchrollen und wenn man mal zu kurz springt, tut es nicht weh! 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30740#comment-30740


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. September 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus...bin mal auf den Trail gespannt, dann schaue ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaholics.de (10. Juni 2014)

Sag mal weiß einer von euch ob der MTB trail fertig ist und befahren werden darf? Ich werde da nicht schlau draus. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom (11. Juni 2014)

Der ist leider noch nicht fertig :-(

Sieht mir auch so aus, als ob er erst im Winter 2014 angefangen wird, der Downhill sollte im Frühjahr mit den Arbeiten beginnen, aber auch da habe ich so meine Zweifel.

Siehe hier:
http://www.metabolon-bikepark.de/
https://www.facebook.com/metabolonbikepark

Aufgrund diverser Vorkommnisse gibt es leider auch noch Probleme mit dem generellen Nutzungskonzept, ich vermute, dass deshalb auch noch nicht weiter gebaut wurde.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bikeaholics.de (11. Juni 2014)

Mmh. Da stellt sich für mich für Frage ob s sich aus dem Raum Siegburg lohnt da für zwei Stunden hinzufahren oder ob ich lieber nach Boppard fahre. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom (11. Juni 2014)

Fahr nach Boppard 

Ist ja nur der Pumptrack offen, und der ist je nach Wetter und Wochentag auch gut besucht...


----------



## bikeaholics.de (11. Juni 2014)

Hast du sonst einen Vorschlag für einen ähnlichen Spot in meiner Nähe? 

Schon mal Danke 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Malcom (11. Juni 2014)

Außer den großen Bikeparks leider nicht..


----------



## bikeaholics.de (11. Juni 2014)

Schade, dann wird es wahrscheinlich boppard. Danke 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. Juni 2014)

Stromberg oder Filthy Trails in Belgien vielleicht?

Den Downhill müssen die aber langsam mal beginnen. Immerhin sind sie Austragungsort für dir Finale Runde beim NRW Gravity Cup.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2014)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> ...Finale Runde beim NRW Gravity Cup...



wurde eine jahreszahl genannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. Juni 2014)

sogar ein genaues Datum: 18./19. Oktober 2014


----------



## Delgado (11. Juni 2014)

Seit Juchhu im Knast sitzt ist da irgendwie die Luft raus.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2014)

Delgado schrieb:


> Seit Juchhu im Knast sitzt ...



zusammen mit bratwurst-uli?


----------



## supasini (16. Juni 2014)

weiß irgendjemand was über den kleinen v oder seinen Cheffunktionär? gerne auch per pn. bin neugierig.


----------

